# كتاب : Multivariate Data Analysis (Seventh Edition)



## zidaan (20 أغسطس 2009)

Multivariate Data Analysis (Seventh Edition)








*Multivariate Data Analysis (Seventh Edition)*
Hair, Babin, Black, Anderson | Feb 2009 | ISBN: 0138132631 | Pages 751 | 10.6 Mb | PDF



For over 30 years, this text has provided students with the information they need to understand and apply multivariate data analysis. Hair, et. al provides an applications-oriented introduction to multivariate analysis for the non-statistician. By reducing heavy statistical research into fundamental concepts, the text explains to students how to understand and make use of the results of specific statistical techniques. In this seventh revision, the organization of the chapters has been greatly simplified. New chapters have been added on structural equations modeling, and all sections have been updated to reflect advances in technology, capability, and mathematical techniques. 
link

http://rapidshare.com/files/254961025/Hair_Anderson_Tatham_Black.rar

​


----------

